# wind,rain,snow,cold



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well as most of this year has been the weather for this weekend is going to be unseasonably cool

its supposed to be real windy tonight with rain mixed with snow,a low of 32*f

go figure after all its the first weekend of fall turkey season

but as usual, it wont keep me from being out in the turkey woods

i plan on being out and set up atleast an hour before sunup

i know this area quit well and will be setup in an area that showed good sign 2 weeks ago,not to mention this area is where they come in to feed in the mornings

the last four years i have hunted this area in the fall and have filled my tags each of those years

and have done so on the first weekend and early in the day

but the bad news is,the weather hasnt been this bad those years

but i will see what happens,after all nothing keeps me from turkey hunting

the good news is its supposed to be sunny tomorrow even thogh its only going to get up to 40*

but the birds still need to eat

im hoping they will come to the field early to feed and dry off since the rain should stop by 5 a.m.

i went thru all my turkey hunting gear tonight and made sure all is in order

got the blind ready and my little buddy heater,packed 2 bottles of propane

so i will keep toasty warm in the blind

all that i have left to do is pack a lunch and some coffee in the morning

i was supposed to take a buddy from work for his first ever fall turkey hunt,but he wussed out becuase of the weather

not much of hunter in my opinion

so one more season i hunt alone


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good Luck on your hunt. Let us know how it went.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Tim !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

good luck. I'D much rather hunt in the cold then the heat


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good Luck Tim...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck also.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Luck Tim !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys

but today was a bust

it never did rain/snow last night

but it sure git chilly

when i left the house at 5 am it was 35*f,wind was blowing at about 25 mph

got out and was set up by 6 am

i was in a field that i know thye normaly feed in after leaving roost in the morning

the wind was blowing hard all day long

i could hear trees in the woods snapping off

it was blowing so harf that even sitting in the field it sounded like a train coming by for hours on end

by time i got home my ears hurt from the sound of it all day long

never seen a bird all day

i think they found a low spot out of the wind an hunkered down for the day

needless to say, i will be back out again before sunup tomorrow to give it another try

think i will sit in the woods by all the white oaks and seek if they are feeding in there

might even try a little fall calling

maybe see if i can get a tom to come looking for a fight

well gotta get to bed, 3:30 am comes awfully early these days


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Night night Tim! Better luck in the morning...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

While I was planting garlic Cindy managed to get a turkey, 6 hrs. later -- just out of the smoker.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

day two,sunday

back out before sunup.still cold,bot not as windy today was the forecast

i decided to set up in the woods with hopes that i would be near a roost and that they would be feeding on hard mast. i.e acorns

just after sunup i thought i heard one fly down,but there is still alot of leaves and the trees and the ground foliage is still pretty thick.

i know the turkeys roost in this area in the spring and summer but not sure about fall.but i have hopes.

after about another 20 minutes pass and its getting much lighter in the woods as the sun is breaking thru the canopy i hear a ruckus in a tree not more than 50 yards away. sounds like small brancjes breaking. i look in the direction of the tree just in time to see a nice size turkey fly down and hit the ground. but with the thick ground cover i loose sight of it as soon as its on the ground and unable to tell if its a tome or jake or hen. sure enough it walked the other way.

a stay put for about another hour then decide to walk and do some scouting.

i grabbed my 835 ultimag and my binos and hit the trails.

i walked about 5 miles and checked every field and tree line but didnt see a bird nor heard any.found very little sign.

but with all the ground clutter its tought to find sign. found one secondary wing feather and about 3 piles of scat.

i know they are around now its just a matter of getting them patterned.

as the day progressed the sky clouded up and the wind starting blowing much harder.

so i figured it was time to call it a day,especially since i wanted to get home to watch the nascar race.

well i will be out again next weekend and try my luck again,hopefull by then the farmer that plants on this piece of public land will have the corn cut.that will help bring them to the fields to feed.

if not i will try my luck on the other end of the land.there are so many differant types of terrain and woods on this land its hard to tell where they will be roosting. there is everything from crop fields to swamp lands,hard wood forests to large stands of jack pines.

since ive tried the fields and the hard woods,next week i might try one of the stands of jack pines that is next to a big field.


----------

